# Hyatt-bottom line, do owners like/love/dislike Hyatt system?



## elaine (Apr 12, 2022)

We know the ins/out of Marriott and HGVC. But no idea about Hyatt. We’re Considering picking up one (resale) for retirement usage. We're on East Coast. Do owners on TUG  like/love/dislike Hyatt system? and why? We'd likely use internal exchange system. Thanks, Elaine (ps-I was considering picking up another HGVC SW FL property like Sanibel Island, but with new HGV MAX, I'm holding off for a few years to see how it shakes out).


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 12, 2022)

At least this owner on TUG loves it, but primarily because Hyatt has resorts that we can drive to, and where we were going anyway on the West Coast.  Also there aren't many other systems that have a resort in our favorite place closeby, Big Sur.


----------



## JanT (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm pretty happy with the Hyatt system overall.  We own 3 weeks that give us 6,000 points a year if we choose not to use our actual week.  We're very flexible and aren't locked into time constraints so that helps a lot.  Depending on how I use them I can get a lot of vacation time from those points.  The internal system works fine for us and putting them into II works for us as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2022)

We don't own Hyatt and don't think we would ever purchase. I know that people complain about multiple club fees when they own multiple weeks. Each week has a club fee even though you only get one free II account.


----------



## travelhacker (Apr 12, 2022)

I own Marriott Weeks, Vistana Mandatory Weeks, and Hyatt. 

Hyatt is my favorite. I am biased though because I live close to 4 resorts and don't have any trouble using points. 

I love that it is a points system. This enables me to travel a lot more than if I was just dealing with weeks at a time. We probably do 10ish stays in Hyatt resorts and every year I have booked multiple rooms for family members to join us. 

Here's the good:
1) Solid resorts. The floor is mid-tier Marriott resorts. The ceiling is best in class timeshares (Park Hyatt Beaver Creek, Grand Aspen, Siesta Key, Kaanapali).
2) Locations we enjoy and where a lot of other resort systems don't have much of a presence (Key West, Aspen, Carmel, Beaver Creek - on the mountain, Sedona)
3) Ski Destinations.
4) Reasonable-ish maintenance fees. The lowest cost 2 bedroom resort in the Marriott system is Marriott Grand Chateau, and fees are a shade over $1300 for a week. The lowest cost week in Hyatt is $1350 (Sedona). Other lower cost weeks are Hyatt Beach House, and Wild Oak Ranch. However, I don't have have pay a lockout fee to trade my Sedona week, and I don't need a separate interval account (since it's covered in club dues)
5) There is a wait list. If you can plan ahead, waitlist requests are not terribly difficult to get.
6) Points associated with a week are always transferable to resale owners. 
7) Hyatt is an amazing trader in Interval. 

There is a bit of an arbitrage opportunity because of the points based nature. For example, studios at nice resorts tend to stick around a lot longer than larger units. Because of this, they will often fall outside of the preference period where you can pick them up for 430 Hyatt Points. Considering that Diamon weeks get 2200 points, it's hard to beat that. I have sent my parents on multi-week trips to Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Beach Club, and Ko'olina because all they need is a studio. 

Here's the bad:
1) There aren't many locations.
2) Availability isn't as good as some other systems. 
3) You have a fixed week. This can be good, but it can be limiting.
4) I don't see a scenario where there will be a brand new resort built (yes, there may be some access to Welk, but I don't see a new resort getting built).

Here's the ugly:
1) Like @dioxide45 mentioned, you are billed Club Dues in the amount of $157 per week. There is no discount for owning multiple weeks.
2) Maintenance fees have recently risen at a faster rate than other brands that I have owned in the past few years. 
3) Anything other than Diamond weeks are at a bit of a disadvantage for single weeks owners. This is because in my experience the waitlist always prefers those looking for whole weeks.


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 12, 2022)

Hyatt, if you will take make the effort to learn to use the "system" and the Wb Site. 

Also:  Re:   SW FL.  Take a look at buying into Hyatt Residence Club (Resale of deeded week only) , Coconut Plantation,  in Bonita Springs FL..  Half way between FT Myers and Naples FL.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 12, 2022)

Former Hyatt salesperson here.

I don't own any other weeks. I have never been a part of any timeshare sales presentation in which I wasn't "the closer."

The reason I went to work for Hyatt is that a friend was working there. He explained the system to me -- the 5 minute elevator pitch.

"Wait a minute. You mean it works as advertised?"

So I went to work there and sold a gazillion weeks in Key West. It's the only time I've worked for a big company and enjoyed it. The actual "bosses" were the best managers I've ever had. My coworkers were nice. Working for Hyatt was almost as much as a pleasure as staying in one.

And I bought a week -- from myself -- during one of my own presentations. A dandy Beach House week came up and it would be perfect for the people in front of me. It also checked off all my boxes of what I knew about the system. The people in front of me were giving me the usual "cat needs braces, I have cancer, blah blah blah" that is so common. So I told them, "If you don't buy this week, I will."

My broker heard that and came up, "You know you can't say that unless you actually do it, right?" I pulled out my credit card and told him to charge it. Sent my "cat needs braces" couple away (jaws agape) and bought a Bronze week.

My wife and I have traveled all over the planet with that week. And it has worked exactly like I said it did. My wife called me a couple weeks back and asked if I could set a couple weeks up for her for the holidays. I reserved them and that was that.

When I worked there, people could buy the least-expensive thing I had for sale and trade it for three weeks every year (or every other year in the case of a biennial). I have never received less than two weeks out of my week, ever. The maintenance fees don't sting at all when we're trading for two to four weeks every year.

Half the people on the planet will come up with a case of the "yeah, buts" at this point. But that's how the system works -- it isn't just feasible to leverage for extra vacation time, it's easy.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 12, 2022)

We own in several systems and fell in love with Sedona after trading into a couple of Diamond resorts. We visited Hyatt Pinon Pointe during those trips, liked it and then did some research here on TUG. I also learned about the system by helping a friend sell his Highlands Inn unit after I couldn‘t convince my DW to buy it. We finally made the leap and bought in Sedona.

Our first stay as owners was last fall and we used the points to get two 1BR units. My FIL stayed in the second unit. This year we reserved our fixed 1BR unit in October and used the remaining points for a 1BR for 5 nights at Pinon Pointe in May. This is a feature I really like. We can stay in our fixed unit and use the remaining points in the internal system. Some systems are all or nothing. 

Overall, we like the fixed nature as well as the flexibility that the system offers if we want it. We don’t care for the various fees that you have to pay for reservations, cancellation, etc., but that’s a trade off for the system. We accept that and look forward to enjoying what the Hyatt resorts have to offer.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 13, 2022)

I love my Hyatt ownership. The subtleties of the system take a while to grasp. 

I would think if you want to own Hyatt it is really about the Hyatt resorts.  Since you already have access to Marriott and II, and you live on the east coast, Key West is the obvious destination and unique to Hyatt.  Coconut Plantation is also in FL but is not directly on the beach - it is very nice but i think you have many choices with Marriott.  The other unique locations in Hyatt and not in Marriott are Sedona. San Antonio and Carmel (Siesta Key is a fractional and similar to the HGVC affiliates - it only comes up if somebody turns it it - so not often available). There are some unique ski locations also but you already have a lot of choices.

The UNIQUE advantage to Hyatt is you own a specific deeded week and location (and not the points system). So if you own a great view you are guaranteed that unit every year in you owned week. Or you can give up your week and use your points. Of course, Hyatt tends to buy back the prime weeks using ROFR.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2022)

I briefly owned a Hyatt week in Key West. No matter how many times Tuggers explained it to me, no matter how much I read, I could never figure out how to use the points system. I found Marriott Vacation Club and Vistana’s point systems to be easy and intuitive. I also overpaid for my Hyatt week on the resale market because the resale broker got me to believe the resale value was higher than it was. Overall, I had a bad experience with Hyatt and never used my fixed week or points. After a year or so, I sold it to Marriott for not a terrible price fortunately. Overall I lost about $3000 on Hyatt between re-selling it lower than I paid and paying MFs when I did not use it. I was just grateful to unload it to MVC since it was not selling on the resale market.

Maybe someone can explain the Hyatt point system in a simple way. I am still curious about how it works.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Maybe someone can explain the Hyatt point system in a simple way. I am still curious about how it works.


Same here. I don't get it; EEE, BBB, CCC double D points. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 13, 2022)

We love our Hyatts. Bought originally at Pinon Pointe, then Bought Beach House and then another Pinon Pointe. We own 6,000 total points. We use them to exchange and have had incredible vacations with family/ friends. We have been borrowing points lately by paying ahead. You get the most bang for your buck from Hyatt. We also own Vistana, mainly for Hawaii exchanges. Hyatt is what we use for interval also as you get incredible value for exchanges. We don't mind the extra fees considering the value. Of course I'd prefer not to have them . I love that you can do 4 day midweek stays for minimal points and split up the lockoff.Our weeks go far


----------



## echino (Apr 13, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Same here. I don't get it; EEE, BBB, CCC double D points. It makes no sense to me.



It's very easy: Hyatt points can be in either of these buckets:

HRPP
CUP
LCUP
RCUP
EEE

Each of these buckets has separate rules, fees, and expiry dates. All very easy and straightforward!


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

GTLINZ said:


> So if you own a great view you are guaranteed that unit every year in you owned week. Or you can give up your week and use your points.



While I always recommend that people buy something that they would enjoy using, I bought my week knowing I would never once stay there.

I think my record trading (I'd have to look it up) is five weeks of vacation using my points -- studio units in off-peak time. Since I dislike visiting Europe in summer (massive crowds of selfie-shooting loudmouths, spoiling everything), a week in a studio costs next to nothing. 

Any leftover points go to midweek stays at drive-to destinations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2022)

echino said:


> It's very easy: Hyatt points can be in either of these buckets:
> 
> HRPP
> CUP
> ...


I guess I would question as to how five sets of rules and expiration dates is easy and straightforward. I think I found through the stickies what those letters actually mean, but I can't find anywhere details on the different rules for each. The TUG article seems to mention that it can be found in the stickies, but the stickies just keep pointing to TUG articles.


----------



## echino (Apr 13, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess I would question as to how five sets of rules and expiration dates is easy and straightforward. I think I found through the stickies what those letters actually mean, but I can't find anywhere details on the different rules for each. The TUG article seems to mention that it can be found in the stickies, but the stickies just keep pointing to TUG articles.



Sarcasm alert!


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess I would question as to how five sets of rules and expiration dates is easy and straightforward. I think I found through the stickies what those letters actually mean, but I can't find anywhere details on the different rules for each. The TUG article seems to mention that it can be found in the stickies, but the stickies just keep pointing to TUG articles.



HRPP: 12 mo to 6 mo out. "You get to use your week."
CUP: 12 mo to 0 mo out, automatically happens at 6 mo and one day. "Your week has been converted to points which you can spend anywhere in the Hyatt/Interval system."
LCUP: "You blew through all your deadlines, but we'll try to work with you so you don't feel cheated. Do better next year."
EEE: "You traded your points for Interval. And now you have two years to use them there."


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> HRPP: 12 mo to 6 mo out. "You get to use your week."
> CUP: 12 mo to 0 mo out, automatically happens at 6 mo and one day. "Your week has been converted to points which you can spend anywhere in the Hyatt/Interval system."
> LCUP: "You blew through all your deadlines, but we'll try to work with you so you don't feel cheated. Do better next year."
> EEE: "You traded your points for Interval. And now you have two years to use them there."



So how does CUP work? 12 mo to 0 mo out but happens at 6 mo and one day? This is confusing to me.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> So how does CUP work? 12 mo to 0 mo out but happens at 6 mo and one day? This is confusing to me.



You can use your deeded week. You can reserve it one year out. And if you do, that's that. You are done for the year. You can reserve it anywhere from one year to six months out. 

Or you can call/click and convert your week to points. You can do this any time. But it happens automatically at 6 months out to keep people from breaking the system through procrastination. Once you have your Hyatt points, you can spend them on anything in the Hyatt system. Or deposit them into Interval and use them there. Interval is a one-way trip. Once deposited, that's it. If you blow through all your deadlines, you get the Limited Use period -- which has a bunch of restrictions and is generally not a good idea. But it beats losing points you paid good money for.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> You can use your deeded week. You can reserve it one year out. And if you do, that's that. You are done for the year. You can reserve it anywhere from one year to six months out.
> 
> Or you can call/click and convert your week to points. You can do this any time. But it happens automatically at 6 months out to keep people from breaking the system through procrastination. Once you have your Hyatt points, you can spend them on anything in the Hyatt system. Or deposit them into Interval and use them there. Interval is a one-way trip. Once deposited, that's it. If you blow through all your deadlines, you get the Limited Use period -- which has a bunch of restrictions and is generally not a good idea. But it beats losing points you paid good money for.



Does this mean you can convert to CUP points 12 months out and book anywhere in the Hyatt system at 12 months out?


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Apr 13, 2022)

travelhacker said:


> I own Marriott Weeks, Vistana Mandatory Weeks, and Hyatt.
> 
> Hyatt is my favorite. I am biased though because I live close to 4 resorts and don't have any trouble using points.
> 
> ...


@travelhacker thanks for this great summary!


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Does this mean you can convert to CUP points 12 months out and book anywhere in the Hyatt system at 12 months out?



Yes. I have never once used my week. Nor will I ever. I have better options in Key West by virtue of it being my home town. I bought my week just to trade. I usually spend all my points as soon as I get them.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Yes. I have never once used my week. Nor will I ever. I have better options in Key West by virtue of it being my home town. I bought my week just to trade. I usually spend all my points as soon as I get them.



You provided the best and simplest explanation of the Hyatt system. Too bad I did not keep my week!


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 13, 2022)

I have two HRC Hyatt weeks I purchased via resale.  Having owned Marriott, HICV, Worldmark, DRI and Hyatt, I must say that Hyatt is my favorite.  I purchased weeks at locations I wanted stay, so I love having the automatic week option but the flexibility to take it to other locations.  The resorts are great.  I think the only things you lose with resale purchase is transferring the points to Hyatt Hotels (not usually a good use of your MFs.) and the potential for Elite status.  I like the request list.  I also like the flexibility to use for as few as two night stays. I don't like that you can't purchase extra one time use points.  You can borrow from future years but not online and I think you have to pre-pay MFs.  

There is another side of Hyatt called Portfolio Points (HPP) which you want to be careful about  and do a lot of reading on TUG.  Of course there is also the new Welk program which is not integrated in my opinion and still very much a separate program.

My suggestion would be to pick your week and location and buy there.  Be patient and you will get what you want.  I purchased a Gold week 22  2 BR for $500 and a Silver Thanksgiving week 2BR for $1.  Both have served me well.  MFs differ quite a lot by location.  Pinion Pointe, where I own has the lowest MFs.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> You provided the best and simplest explanation of the Hyatt system. Too bad I did not keep my week!



The system is really, really, really simple.

The problem is that it was designed by engineers who gave everything screwy names like "Home Resort Preference Period." And then they turned it over to a bunch of game show hosts to sell it.

I sold hundreds of weeks when I worked there, because I can explain the entire system in 15 minutes. And even buying from the developer, and paying the maintenance fees, it is 100% possible to save a ton of money compared to "not timesharing." I've been getting 2-to-5 weeks from my single week every single year. My week paid for itself many times over already. And I could walk away from it right now, content in the knowledge that I got more than my money's worth.

If they would get rid of the OPCs and the prizes and all of that song-and-dance, it would be the perfect system.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 13, 2022)

OPCs, is that "Overdose Prevention Centers" or  "Oligomeric Proanthocyanidins"?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 13, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess I would question as to how five sets of rules and expiration dates is easy and straightforward. I think I found through the stickies what those letters actually mean, but I can't find anywhere details on the different rules for each. The TUG article seems to mention that it can be found in the stickies, but the stickies just keep pointing to TUG articles.


If you don't buy portfolio you don't have to worry about HPP. EEE is interval and every club has interval . Lcup is if you procrastinate using your pts then you have 60 days out to use them from when you make your reservation.  If you cancel within 60 days you also have to book 60 days from when you reserve. Our Vistana is the same. They just don't asign abbreviations to it. I don't have a clue if that is LCUP or RCUP. I just know to avoid it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> The system is really, really, really simple.
> 
> The problem is that it was designed by engineers who gave everything screwy names like "Home Resort Preference Period." And then they turned it over to a bunch of game show hosts to sell it.
> 
> ...


So true!!!


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> While I always recommend that people buy something that they would enjoy using, I bought my week knowing I would never once stay there.
> 
> I think my record trading (I'd have to look it up) is five weeks of vacation using my points -- studio units in off-peak time. Since I dislike visiting Europe in summer (massive crowds of selfie-shooting loudmouths, spoiling everything), a week in a studio costs next to nothing.
> 
> Any leftover points go to midweek stays at drive-to destinations.



We sound similar - we get a combination of interval studios and usually Hyatt studios. I get a lot out of my points.

But that specific owned week is very unique to Hyatt.  For example, a great view and guaranteed week at a Key West resort is a wonderfull thing.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 13, 2022)

I will add to the many that say they love HRC.

The ONLY issue I have is the inability to choose check in day/length of stay in your owned week.  For most of my weeks, this is a non event - we love to turn our owned unit week into a three night stay (fly in Thursday, stay till Sunday and fly home).  The points for the other 4 nights are left to spend elsewhere.

The issue I have is we go to Key West for Thanksgiving with family EOY, so I have two units.  Everyone wants to fly in on Wednesday and stay until Sunday.  Can't do that!  A Tuesday-Sun and Wed-Sun reservation can't be made.  So I have to reserve the entire week and leave the rooms empty Sun, Mon, and Tuesday nights.  This year I have 3 units, and all will be empty those three nights.

Ahhh, I know, real world problems.  Anyway, that is the ONLY shortcoming I have with the Hyatt system.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

Pathways said:


> This year I have 3 units, and all will be empty those three nights.



Do you know someone who 1) Loves Key West and wouldn't mind staying those three nights; and 2) You trust not to trash the rooms?


----------



## Pathways (Apr 13, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Do you know someone who 1) Loves Key West and wouldn't mind staying those three nights; and 2) You trust not to trash the rooms?


I have often thought about that (they are HSH)  as housekeeping will do a complete clean if I schedule it.  But not too many people I know want to travel to KW the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving and LEAVE on Tues or Wed. 

IOW, probably not worth my effort


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 13, 2022)

Pathways said:


> But not too many people I know want to travel to KW the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving and LEAVE on Tues or Wed.



South Floridians or people who don't mind popping down for a few days on the Delta flight from Atlanta. 

That's the only time I ever fly Delta -- when I fly home. And then usually just the ATL-EYW leg. Anyone on the East Coast, if they play their cards right, can be in Key West in a four hours or less for a quickie vacation.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 14, 2022)

I thought I would like Hyatt program better but its not working out for me. Mostly because I cant take full week vacations any more and the check in days make it very difficult to check in on Thursday or Friday and check out on Sunday or Monday using points.  Hopefully I will be able to take longer vacations soon but for now Vistanna and  Wyndham points are more flexible for me .


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 14, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> I thought I would like Hyatt program better but its not working out for me. Mostly because I cant take full week vacations any more and the check in days make it very difficult to check in on Thursday or Friday and check out on Sunday or Monday using points.  Hopefully I will be able to take longer vacations soon but for now Vistanna and  Wyndham points are more flexible for me .


Hmmm, I usually only stay 3-4 days at a time and haven’t had any issues at Pinion Pointe.  Where are you having issues?  Are you HRC or HPP?


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 14, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Hmmm, I usually only stay 3-4 days at a time and haven’t had any issues at Pinion Pointe.  Where are you having issues?  Are you HRC or HPP?



HRC having problems getting weekends only at Tahoe only check in day is Saturday so you cant get Friday to Monday unless is two different reservations. You can get Thurday for 2 nights  and Saturday for 3 nights but that longer than I can stay and two different reserations


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 14, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> HRC having problems getting weekends only at Tahoe only check in day is Saturday so you cant get Friday to Monday unless is two different reservations. You can get Thurday for 2 nights  and Saturday for 3 nights but that longer than I can stay and two different reserations



Yes, our family (w/ school-aged children) seems to have to accommodate Hyatt, rather than the other way around, when we can only sneak out on a weekend.  With Carmel, it's not so bad since half the units are Sun-arrival (for the 3 night) and half are Sat-arrival.  With Tahoe/High Sierra it's only Sat-arrival and with Tahoe/Northstar it's only Fri-arrival.  

Out at Pinon Pointe (and at Wild Oak Ranch) it looks like they have Fri-arrival, Sat-arrival, and Sun-arrival:



			https://clubhouse.hyattresidenceclub.com/jah//files/live/sites/hyattResidenceClubMember-2/files/bootstrap/img/member_resources/HRC_Resort_Seasons_Chart_12-2017.pdf


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 14, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Yes, our family (w/ school-aged children) seems to have to accommodate Hyatt, rather than the other way around, when we can only sneak out on a weekend.  With Carmel, it's not so bad since half the units are Sun-arrival (for the 3 night) and half are Sat-arrival.  With Tahoe/High Sierra it's only Sat-arrival and with Tahoe/Northstar it's only Fri-arrival.
> 
> Out at Pinon Pointe (and at Wild Oak Ranch) it looks like they have Fri-arrival, Sat-arrival, and Sun-arrival:
> 
> ...



I am only 1 hour away from High Sierra  so it would be the perfect weekend getaway for me but the check in day ruins it. Maybe I need to start driving to Carmel


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 14, 2022)

jjking42 said:


> I am only 1 hour away from High Sierra  so it would be the perfect weekend getaway for me but the check in day ruins it. Maybe I need to start driving to Carmel



Hyatt Northstar would work well for you then, if you could find a vacancy.  Too bad Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points / Welk couldn't push a few more unit weeks back to HRC.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 14, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Hyatt Northstar would work well for you then, if you could find a vacancy.  Too bad Hyatt Vacation Club Platinum Points / Welk couldn't push a few more unit weeks back to HRC.


Yes, what is the actual week count isn’t it less than 100?


----------



## RunCat (Apr 15, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Yes, what is the actual week count isn’t it less than 100?



Quite small, most of building 1 and all of buildings 2 & 3 were deeded into the Welk Points program.  In addition, some of the original HRC owners converted their ownership to the Welk PP after the purchase.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 15, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> You provided the best and simplest explanation of the Hyatt system. Too bad I did not keep my week!



TS weeks are generally like [xxx]- you can always find one somewhere to replace the one you gave up on....

[xxx} definition -take your pick / or add one.
1) stale donuts
2) cars
3) former spouses or boyfriends/ girlfriends
4) add one here


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 15, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Yes, what is the actual week count isn’t it less than 100?



According to the public record, looks like there are four 3bd and four 2bd units, see attached.

Almost as good as Siesta Keys!


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 15, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> TS weeks are generally like [xxx]- you can always find one somewhere to replace the one you gave up on....
> 
> [xxx} definition -take your pick / or add one.
> 1) stale donuts
> ...



Yes so true. I am looking back on some of my time shares and the losses I incurred with several of them bc I did not use the systems effectively. I consider myself to be well educated on timeshare usage due to TUG. Yet even after being a TUG member for years, I still have made many TS ownership errors. Fortunately I purchased my TSs resale or my losses would have been larger.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 15, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> According to the public record, looks like there are four 3bd and four 2bd units, see attached.
> 
> Almost as good as Siesta Keys!


Nothing more than staging.  Really annoying that they would call that an available resort.  Welk had many more interval periods for its Experiences Collections and they don't include those as core resorts.


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 15, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Nothing more than staging.  Really annoying that they would call that an available resort.  Welk had many more interval periods for its Experiences Collections and they don't include those as core resorts.



Our family is going there this month, and we are impulsive CUP users who book out around 4 months.  Curious how packed it is on the Welk side.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 15, 2022)

We own a deeded week at Sunset Harbor and absolutely love it.  We bought it to use and we sure have.  We most often book a week other than the one we own and have never found it difficult to do so as long as we plan in advance.  When it's just the two of us, we can book three weeks in a studio instead of a 2/2 for one week.  I find the HRC system to be very easy to use and understand.


----------



## Emi (Apr 17, 2022)

If you plan to use the week you own year after year, then Hyatt requires very little work. If you want flexibilty to use a differest week or resort, Hyatt is the most inflexible system. We own almost every brand (except Disney) acquired over almost 30 years of timesharing. Hyatt is an antiquated system with the most inflexible rules requiring too much time to manage. You will find yourself checking a calendar constantly to plan your vacation. Maintenance fees goes up every year higher than others even while some timeshare brands reduced fees during 2020 with resorts closings impacted by the pandemic. Hyatt nickel and dime for everything, such as reservation fee and cancellation fee. Hyatt sales big selling point for the Portfolio system is how much simpler it is to go where you want and no fees. Even sales people agree how complicated the system is.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 17, 2022)

Emi said:


> If you want flexibilty to use a differest week or resort, Hyatt is the most inflexible system.



I could not possibly disagree more. I've been using my week for nearly 20 years -- nothing but trading in Hyatt and Interval. It is easy, easy, easy. 

Although I maintain a philosophy of "choose a week, or choose a place, but never both," usually I get both. I have had so few "I better deposit into II because this year isn't happening for me" years that it isn't worth discussing. And I can always find something I want in II.

Unless you want nothing but unicorns, this is the easiest system there is.


----------



## elaine (Apr 18, 2022)

Just got back from key west. Great trip and beach house was a wonderful place. But don’t see ourselves returning every year. Hyatt Looks great for those on west coast or for key west. But likely doesn’t work for us. Thanks for all replies!


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 18, 2022)

Emi said:


> If you plan to use the week you own year after year, then Hyatt requires very little work. If you want flexibilty to use a differest week or resort, Hyatt is the most inflexible system. We own almost every brand (except Disney) acquired over almost 30 years of timesharing. Hyatt is an antiquated system with the most inflexible rules requiring too much time to manage. You will find yourself checking a calendar constantly to plan your vacation. Maintenance fees goes up every year higher than others even while some timeshare brands reduced fees during 2020 with resorts closings impacted by the pandemic. Hyatt nickel and dime for everything, such as reservation fee and cancellation fee. Hyatt sales big selling point for the Portfolio system is how much simpler it is to go where you want and no fees. Even sales people agree how complicated the system is.


While I’m not thrilled to pay more, I think it’s reasonable.  The split week fee is annoying.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 19, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> The system is really, really, really simple.
> 
> The problem is that it was designed by engineers who gave everything screwy names like "Home Resort Preference Period." And then they turned it over to a bunch of game show hosts to sell it.
> 
> ...



I so agree, I think the system is really simple, and I have enjoyed my ownership that I purchased resale. I stay in locations cheaper then if I had to purchase accommodations on my own


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

PerryKing said:


> Hyatt, if you will take make the effort to learn to use the "system" and the Wb Site.
> 
> Also:  Re:   SW FL.  Take a look at buying into Hyatt Residence Club (Resale of deeded week only) , Coconut Plantation,  in Bonita Springs FL..  Half way between FT Myers and Naples FL.


I am concerned about the future of Coconut.  With all the new construction, they will substantially exceed the reasonable capacity of the infrastructure.


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I briefly owned a Hyatt week in Key West. No matter how many times Tuggers explained it to me, no matter how much I read, I could never figure out how to use the points system. I found Marriott Vacation Club and Vistana’s point systems to be easy and intuitive. I also overpaid for my Hyatt week on the resale market because the resale broker got me to believe the resale value was higher than it was. Overall, I had a bad experience with Hyatt and never used my fixed week or points. After a year or so, I sold it to Marriott for not a terrible price fortunately. Overall I lost about $3000 on Hyatt between re-selling it lower than I paid and paying MFs when I did not use it. I was just grateful to unload it to MVC since it was not selling on the resale market.
> 
> Maybe someone can explain the Hyatt point system in a simple way. I am still curious about how it works.


The best way to understand the system is simple.  At the first day of the week you own, you receive a new set of points called CUP points.  You can spend them any way you prefer over the next 12 months. With those points for the first 6 months, you have the exclusive right to reserve the unit you own.  This is called HRPP.  You have to inform Hyatt you want to stay in your unit and those CUP points are consumed.  If you take no action to reserve the owned unit, or use the points elsewhere, that exclusive right goes away.  After 12 months, the balance of points remaining in your account goes into LCUP.  Those points have limited use and last for 6 months.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 19, 2022)

elaine said:


> We know the ins/out of Marriott and HGVC. But no idea about Hyatt. We’re Considering picking up one (resale) for retirement usage. We're on East Coast. Do owners on TUG  like/love/dislike Hyatt system? and why? We'd likely use internal exchange system. Thanks, Elaine (ps-I was considering picking up another HGVC SW FL property like Sanibel Island, but with new HGV MAX, I'm holding off for a few years to see how it shakes out).



Personally, I really like the Hyatt system. There are a few things I dislike, however, all totaled between the different major systems I looked at per-purchase (resale), Hyatt was and is still the best system for me / my family.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 19, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Personally, I really like the Hyatt system. There are a few things I dislike, however, all totaled between the different major systems I looked at per-purchase (resale), Hyatt was and is still the best system for me / my family.


I agree.  I was just hoping for some new locations with the Welk purchase.  I wonder now if Legacy Hyatt will get stagnant and they will only grow the new HVC.


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I agree.  I was just hoping for some new locations with the Welk purchase.  I wonder now if Legacy Hyatt will get stagnant and they will only grow the new HVC.


There will be no new HRC properties.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 19, 2022)

For the inconvenience of the fees, you get an


Sapper said:


> Personally, I really like the Hyatt system. There are a few things I dislike, however, all totaled between the different major systems I looked at per-purchase (resale), Hyatt was and is still the best system for me / my family.


Definitely agree!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 20, 2022)

I like my Hyatts a lot, and the HRC system.

I like the resorts, the flexibility, the ease of use.
I don’t like the fees, the unfriendliness to owners, the loss of Aspen, nor the audacity of HPP.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> I like my Hyatts a lot, and the HRC system.
> 
> I like the resorts, the flexibility, the ease of use.
> I don’t like the fees, the unfriendliness to owners, the loss of Aspen, nor the audacity of HPP.


Agree with all, except I have not experienced the unfriendliness, actually the opposite. We lately have used our points in Maui and they bend over backwards for you. Same in Breckinridge.  Sedona, it depends who you get.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 20, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Agree with all, except I have not experienced the unfriendliness, actually the opposite. We lately have used our points in Maui and they bend over backwards for you. Same in Breckinridge.  Sedona, it depends who you get.



Sorry, I don't mean customer service, I agree that is excellent throughout the system.

I mean lots of fees and little hassles baked into the system- fees for making a reservation, fees for cancelling a reservation, the inability to book something in the future for which you will have points at the time of travel but don't have points at the time of making the reservation, no banking, no realistically viable borrowing, the need to pay annual club fees for every unit you own, the inability to trade into Hyatt through II, high transfer fees, known website glitches that have not been fixed even though known for many years, etc.


----------



## Kal (Apr 20, 2022)

Another issue for CUP usage is that you need to pay maintenance fees long before the end of the year. That's the case for "forward pay" resorts.  Some resorts are "back pay" where your CUP points book fine when you pay M/F at the end of the year.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> the inability to trade into Hyatt through II



This was purposeful -- A 1300 point Bronze owner could book a 2bd ski week. I'm not going to begrudge Hyatt protecting their Diamond owners.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 20, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> This was purposeful -- A 1300 point Bronze owner could book a 2bd ski week. I'm not going to begrudge Hyatt protecting their Diamond owners.



Yes all of it is purposeful.  One way or another, it serves Hyatt’s purposes.  

But I agree with you that the II issue is the least annoying.  Although they could “fix” the issue by simply using the HRC points chart (instead of the II points chart) for Hyatt to Hyatt II exchanges.  It would encourage using the Club for exchanges because you don’t need to pay the II exchange fee when you do, but still make the II deposits available to Hyatt owners.  It would “protect” the Diamond owners.  Seems like an easy fix to me.


----------



## ivywag (Apr 20, 2022)

We like almost everything about the system.  Our pet peeve is having to pay an Interval International membership fee for each of our units.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Yes all of it is purposeful.  One way or another, it serves Hyatt’s purposes.
> 
> But I agree with you that the II issue is the least annoying.  Although they could “fix” the issue by simply using the HRC points chart (instead of the II points chart) for Hyatt to Hyatt II exchanges.



I think that's a solution in search of a problem. How often does it happen that the week you want is in II and not on the HRC site? (Asking because I never see any inventory because I have only the one week.)

As for the fees, I shrug them off. I get roughly three weeks of travel on my week every year. (Some years more. Some years less. 21 nights is a fair average.) So, let's say $2,000 per year in various fees -- that's less than $100 per night. And I'm getting considerably better accomodation than any $100 hotel will offer. Even bargain AirBnBs have trouble comparing to that kind of bang for the buck.

Pandemic aside, we travel a great deal. Hyatt is just one tool in the toolbox. But it's a tool I reach for often.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 20, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I think that's a solution in search of a problem. How often does it happen that the week you want is in II and not on the HRC site? (Asking because I never see any inventory because I have only the one week.)



You never see inventory because you own a Hyatt week.  Hyatt owners do not see the Hyatt weeks.

It happens regularly- ie a few times a year, which is relevant because most of us travel a few times a year- that there’s a Hyatt week available on II that I’d book if I could.  I can see them with my Marriott and Sheraton accounts even if I don’t have a Marriott or Sheraton deposit.  

It’s great for you if you don’t mind the fees.  I prefer the DVC model, low fees, cancel and rebook reservations as you like.  Book a reservation for next April if you will have points available next April.  If you don’t pay your MF, DVC just cancels your reservation.  Ditto for Marriott- cancel and rebook if you’d like.  No biggie.  Most of it is done online anyway, so it involves zero effort for the timeshare company.

I guess I perhaps have a more complicated schedule than you do.  I frequently can’t be 100% sure 9 or 11 months out that I won’t have a conflict with the reservation I just booked.  Paying to obtain the reservation, then paying to cancel it, then paying to book another reservation is stupid annoying.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> It’s great for you if you don’t mind the fees.  I prefer the DVC model, low fees, cancel and rebook reservations as you like.



And that's fine -- but there isn't a single place in the Disney portfolio which interests me. Hyatt, at least, has a few locations I can use as "blow my leftover points" locations. And then the ability to trade like a madman with II. 

My wife and I don't give each other gifts for birthdays/anniversary/etc. We gift each other travel. At least a dozen times, each, we have called our spouse's employer, "Look, you can't say a word. Not a word. I'm taking my wife to Paris and Venice for her birthday. I need you to give her two weeks off without anyone knowing about it. She'll sign whatever paperwork you put in front of her after the fact. I've already packed her bags."

1) No employer ever said "no." We found this to be a reliable way to get vacation time.
2) There is nothing on Earth like thinking you're going to work and instead hopping on a plane to Iceland/Beijing/Berlin/etc.
3) We both have two go-bags packed at all time -- warm weather destinations, cool/cold weather destinations. I just grab the bag as needed. It's already packed.

This is typically how I use my Hyatt week.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Apr 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> While I’m not thrilled to pay more, I think it’s reasonable.  The split week fee is annoying.



Interesting, how much is a split week fee?

We purchased Hilton Grand Vacation Club in December, a 1 week package, that we can squeeze 2-3 weeknight getaway per year ($59 fee per reservation).  We've already booked Myrtle Beach and Waikiki, and are so far happy with the program.

The only thing missing was access to Sedona, utilizing timeshare on road trips within our state.  Specifically there are a couple festivals we would like to start attending, for film and wine, without the expensive hotel rates.  I eyeballed this thread, and glanced at an overview of Hyatt.  We ended up buying Club Wyndham for the larger portfolio of resorts, and 5 night weekday rate.  No doubt the Hyatt resort is nicer, and a program I assume with a better reputation (at least from the presentations).  Being able to stay 10 nights a year, split between two trips, for $1,070, was too good to pass up.

I am curious what pros and cons we avoided with this decision, given that it was the closest contender.


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> And that's fine -- but there isn't a single place in the Disney portfolio which interests me. Hyatt, at least, has a few locations I can use as "blow my leftover points" locations. And then the ability to trade like a madman with II.
> 
> My wife and I don't give each other gifts for birthdays/anniversary/etc. We gift each other travel. At least a dozen times, each, we have called our spouse's employer, "Look, you can't say a word. Not a word. I'm taking my wife to Paris and Venice for her birthday. I need you to give her two weeks off without anyone knowing about it. She'll sign whatever paperwork you put in front of her after the fact. I've already packed her bags."
> 
> ...



Wow, I think I have to live vicariously through your posts, @ScoopLV ... I was wondering how you could maximize use of a single bronze week in our system but it sounds like you and your wife have ideal timeshare DNA, nice!

As for the fees @heathpack I hate fees too, but a silver lining is that there's not a lot of fast paced swapping going on. E.g. even with the "you have three minutes to complete your transaction", I've always had time to leisurely chat with my family / friends to coordinate and come back and the potential reservation is still there. I imagine that would be less the case with $0 frictionless reservations and cancellations. Seems a bit more civilized for our family's slow pace, but I've definitely gotten caught with the wrong reservation or forgotten request list entry before, yuck!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 21, 2022)

@ScoopLV I am a veterinarian.  We need the hospital covered 100% of the time, with rare exceptions.  There are times I plan a trip a year out and my colleagues father is diagnosed with cancer, for example, and she needs to be gone unexpectedly.  *Could* I still go on my trip?  Yes, my employer wouldn’t like it but they generally let me do what I like.  *Should* I still go on my trip?  No.  We have patients who need us specifically (we are specialists and our owners can’t just see someone else).  And part of the reason my employer would always let me go even if the service wasn’t covered is because I’m responsible about it.  They expect I will only go on a pleasure trip if I have the service covered or I *really* need to take the trip and there is no alternative.  I’m pretty sure if I went off on a whim and left the service uncovered, there would eventually be a “rule” about such things and I’d be SOL in the future.  So it’s definitely in my interests to be responsible about it.  Which means long-standing plans must be changed sometimes.

Also- my main hobby is not travel.  I compete with my dogs in various events, and those events are scheduled on a time frame much shorter than most timeshare reservations.  So it’s not rare that a dog event crops up that results in me cancelling a timeshare reservation.

These details aren’t important- suffice it to say, for some folks travel isn’t the main thing they do for fun and not all jobs are the kind where one can always go off with travel as the first priority over work.

So for me, the cancel and rebooking fees are annoying.  For you, not so much.  Good on you!

However we do travel a lot- this year we have 8 weeks of travel planned, not including long weekend trips (I have a three day work week).  We also can leverage our Hyatt weeks into a boatload of travel.  One of our weeks is a DVC exchange- with a TUGger, into her condo in Bend OR over 4th of July.  DVC is great to use at DVC, it can be exchanged outside of exchange companies (albeit rarely), but the best way to “exchange” it is to covert it to cash by renting it, and then rent an AirBnB wherever you want.  Owner friendly booking and cancellation rules means that works really well, in a way that Hyatt does not.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> @ScoopLV I am a veterinarian.  We need the hospital covered 100% of the time, with rare exceptions.



Then Hyatt isn't for you. When I book a week, we're going. I've never cancelled a trip. And the only way I ever would is if one of us was too sick or too injured to travel. And then I'd chalk it up to "oh well, no use crying over spilled milk."

Our Bronze week was upgraded to Gold a few years back. But the only change that gave us was "woo-woo, extra week!" So now instead of 2-3 weeks of vacationing with a couple split week Hyatt drive-to trips, it's 3-4 weeks. For the same reason I don't buy something thinking about returning it, I don't book a vacation thinking about canceling.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Then Hyatt isn't for you. When I book a week, we're going. I've never cancelled a trip. And the only way I ever would is if one of us was too sick or too injured to travel. And then I'd chalk it up to "oh well, no use crying over spilled milk."
> 
> Our Bronze week was upgraded to Gold a few years back. But the only change that gave us was "woo-woo, extra week!" So now instead of 2-3 weeks of vacationing with a couple split week Hyatt drive-to trips, it's 3-4 weeks. For the same reason I don't buy something thinking about returning it, I don't book a vacation thinking about canceling.



Lol thanks for your input.  Somehow even though “Hyatt isn’t for me” I’ve made it work for years.  So I guess your take is that whatever Hyatt does is fine.  If it’s user unfriendly, then the user is wrong.  Couldn’t possibly be that the system could be improved!  Your perspective is duly noted!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 21, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Wow, I think I have to live vicariously through your posts, @ScoopLV ... I was wondering how you could maximize use of a single bronze week in our system but it sounds like you and your wife have ideal timeshare DNA, nice!
> 
> As for the fees @heathpack I hate fees too, but a silver lining is that there's not a lot of fast paced swapping going on. E.g. even with the "you have three minutes to complete your transaction", I've always had time to leisurely chat with my family / friends to coordinate and come back and the potential reservation is still there. I imagine that would be less the case with $0 frictionless reservations and cancellations. Seems a bit more civilized for our family's slow pace, but I've definitely gotten caught with the wrong reservation or forgotten request list entry before, yuck!



Well DVC reservations might get snapped up quickly, there’s no cost to book and no cost to cancel.  So the DVC version of talking to the family is: book the reservation, talk to the family, if you decide it doesn’t work, just release it.  It’s nothing but a few keyboard strokes.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Lol thanks for your input.  Somehow even though “Hyatt isn’t for me” I’ve made it work for years.  So I guess your take is that whatever Hyatt does is fine.  If it’s user unfriendly, then the user is wrong.  Couldn’t possibly be that the system could be improved!  Your perspective is duly noted!



My perspective is that it's set up to trade fairly. Snapping up a week, holding it and canceling without penalty takes that week away from someone else who has no intention of canceling.

That's what the fees are for -- to dissuade people from hogging inventory. You see a bug. I see a feature.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> My perspective is that it's set up to trade fairly. Snapping up a week, holding it and canceling without penalty takes that week away from someone else who has no intention of canceling.
> 
> That's what the fees are for -- to dissuade people from hogging inventory. You see a bug. I see a feature.



Once the reservation is cancelled, it’s immediately available to be rebooked by someone else.  It doesn’t cause anyone to miss out.  If it’s cancelled after a few months, it goes to someone who can’t always plan 12-18 months out.  So I’d argue that it works better for a wider range of people if you can book and cancel without fees.

Bug?  Feature?  It’s in the eye of the beholder I guess.  But Hyatt’s methods admittedly work better for *you* and your freewheeling never-has-a-conflict travel style, I’ll give you that.  I just don’t agree that the *only* people a timeshare company should meet the needs of are folks like you.  After all, the need to book at such a long time frame is a huge part of why timeshares don’t work for the younger generation.  So the response of Hyatt is not to fix that.  It’s to come up with the ridiculous HPP system.  Which also won’t appeal widely, I predict.

But again- the status quo works for you, so I get why you’d want to dismiss the points of view of others at being proof that “Hyatt isn’t for you”.  If we convinced Hyatt to make improve,ents, that would be to *your* disadvantage.  So it makes perfect sense that you’d argue against it.  Most of us do the same, we see bugs vs features based on what would work best for us individually.  Even if what works for us individually is contrary to what would work best for the largest number of owners.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Once the reservation is cancelled, it’s immediately available to be rebooked by someone else.  It doesn’t cause anyone to miss out.



It causes someone to miss out while the reservation is being parked for free. That's what the fees are for. They could increase them even more as far as I'm concerned.

I don't want people "parking" inventory. It's unfair to the people who don't park.

EDIT -- And the difference here is that I did my homework, found a system which works for me, and then bought it. I'm not trying to change something I purchased retroactively.

This reminds me of the families in Key West who bought houses near the airport and then sued the county to reduce airport noise.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 21, 2022)

90_Min_Sales_Pitch said:


> Interesting, how much is a split week fee?
> 
> We purchased Hilton Grand Vacation Club in December, a 1 week package, that we can squeeze 2-3 weeknight getaway per year ($59 fee per reservation).  We've already booked Myrtle Beach and Waikiki, and are so far happy with the program.
> 
> ...


The split week fee is $39.  Pinion Pointe is one of the most flexible with FSS checkin for full weeks.  For short stays you can book as few as 2; one with HPP, but I prefer HRC.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Apr 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> The split week fee is $39.  Pinion Pointe is one of the most flexible with FSS checkin for full weeks.  For short stays you can book as few as 2; one with HPP, but I prefer HRC.



I guess one way to sample Pinion Pointe occasionally, is to get the World of Hyatt Credit Card.  Looks like rates are 12,000 points per night, at least for September.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> It causes someone to miss out while the reservation is being parked for free. That's what the fees are for. They could increase them even more as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I don't want people "parking" inventory. It's unfair to the people who don't park.
> 
> ...



Well Scoop, I guess you’re doing it all right, then!

Me, I did zero research, bought on a whim and now I’m in a system that’s “not for me”.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Me, I did zero research, bought on a whim and now I’m in a system that’s “not for me”.



Your proposed chances would create a system where it's a mad scramble for inventory, and hammering the HRC website hoping someone releases their parked week/days. 

The system works well as is. I see no reason to add more chaos to a system where we already don't get 100% of what we want, 100% of the time.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 21, 2022)

Just for fun I reached out to Arroyo Roble.  You can buy a 2BR resale direct from them for $3K and MFs are only $890.  You can also divide your week into 3 separate stays of a minimum of two days.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2022)

90_Min_Sales_Pitch said:


> I guess one way to sample Pinion Pointe occasionally, is to get the World of Hyatt Credit Card.  Looks like rates are 12,000 points per night, at least for September.


These are studios though,one of  the smallest in the Hyatt system. As we have a high status this yr we have been able to be upgraded to 1 bedrooms when using Hyatt poi ts but otherwise there is no stove and a small refrigerator.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> Your proposed chances would create a system where it's a mad scramble for inventory, and hammering the HRC website hoping someone releases their parked week/days.
> 
> The system works well as is. I see no reason to add more chaos to a system where we already don't get 100% of what we want, 100% of the time.


So true. We book our Westins in Maui knowing that if something else comes up we can cancel within 60 days. With Hyatt we are less apt to cancel


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 22, 2022)

To answer the question WITHOUT context I simply LIKE (not love or hate) Hyatt (more on that later).

To answer WITH context, I currently own Hyatt, Marriott, Vistana (multiple weeks) and Hilton (multiple weeks) so I have firsthand experience with all the major hotel timeshare systems. Easily, Hyatt is my least favorite of all the systems. In fact, when I pair down my "holdings" Hyatt will be first to go. Why?

1) Hyatt has the fewest resorts of all the systems. This is very limiting.
In Interval International, Hyatt bans trades in other Hyatt resorts, provides ZERO preference to other Hyatt resorts or any other resort (except Welk). I find Hyatt trading power in Interval very low compared to Marriott, Vistana, and Hilton.

2) Hyatt doesn't invest in building new properties (they never have, unlike Marriott or Hilton, they were just a branding company for private developers). Their newest resort is Maui (which is lovely) but that is already a decade old. Just look at what Marriott, Hilton, Disney, or Vistana has built in the past decade,

3) Because Hyatt is a branding company, not a developer, many properties leave the system (Aspen, Miami, Utah) or never come to fruition (NYC)

4) Hyatt manipulates point values of the resorts AFTER purchase. Look at Highlands Inn, Bonita Springs, or Key West (I think). Although for owners gaining points this is good, most owners lose out due to less trading power in those resorts. There are far more owners that lose than gain.

5) Expensive maintenance fees compared to quality. Older resorts are nice, but not spectacular. They are not up to today's standards, especially for the high MF. I'm thinking of Sedona and Carmel.

6) Hyatt's attitude. Issue number 1 is so few resorts. So, what does Hyatt do? They buy Welk Resorts (a step down, but okay) and then want to charge owners for access to those lesser resorts instead of including them in the portfolio. Thanks for nothing Hyatt!!!


----------



## Cbadwulf (Apr 23, 2022)

We love our week 6 3BR unit at Hyatt Kaanapali. We gave up our week 6 during Covid and suffered through a learning experience by falling into LCUP status after we "borrowed" from the following year for a 2BR unit. We entered LCUP and used the points to stay at Sedona (OK), Carmel (boring), Breckinridge (Quite good), Bonita Springs (Ok). None of these could compare to our Kaanapali property. We will never give it up again. We also listened to the Priority Points pitch and came away with the fact that the properties within the points system are inferior to what we have in Maui. I live near the Welk property in Escondido CA. Its inland where its hot in the spring, summer and fall but does have a crappy golf course. The only Welk property worth it is (in my opinion) in the Lake Tahoe area close to great winter sports. But if I wanted to ski I would go the Breckinridge. The MFs are a bit stiff for the 3BR. We bought our Kaanapali unit for yearly family get togethers. Bought it from the developers. Market value is about 30% below what we paid. It is superb and we are happy with it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 23, 2022)

tahoeJoe said:


> To answer the question WITHOUT context I simply LIKE (not love or hate) Hyatt (more on that later).
> 
> To answer WITH context, I currently own Hyatt, Marriott, Vistana (multiple weeks) and Hilton (multiple weeks) so I have firsthand experience with all the major hotel timeshare systems. Easily, Hyatt is my least favorite of all the systems. In fact, when I pair down my "holdings" Hyatt will be first to go. Why?
> 
> ...


Interesting. I actually love Hyatt Ka'anapali more than Westins in Ka'anapali,  including Nanea and the Marriotts in Maui. I feel we are treated with more personal service and the views and lanai's are much nicer than oceanfront in North or south. That said we bought Vistana in Scottsdale so we could more easily gain access to Maui. All this will change with the integration with Marriott.  I'm ok with Hyatt as is , as my 3 weeks get me 7 to 9 weeks. It's interesting to hear different perspectives though. We own 3 weeks with Hyatt and 1 with Vistana and are typically borrowing points from the yr ahead, especially as we have stayed within US specifically Hawaii during COVID years.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 23, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> And that's fine -- but there isn't a single place in the Disney portfolio which interests me. Hyatt, at least, has a few locations I can use as "blow my leftover points" locations. And then the ability to trade like a madman with II.
> 
> My wife and I don't give each other gifts for birthdays/anniversary/etc. We gift each other travel. At least a dozen times, each, we have called our spouse's employer, "Look, you can't say a word. Not a word. I'm taking my wife to Paris and Venice for her birthday. I need you to give her two weeks off without anyone knowing about it. She'll sign whatever paperwork you put in front of her after the fact. I've already packed her bags."
> 
> ...



How do you use a Hyatt week to go to places not in the system?


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 23, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> How do you use a Hyatt week to go to places not in the system?



Same way as everyone else -- hotels, AirBnb, renting condos, even hostels. (The Reykjavik hostel is lovely.) I don't expect timeshares to cover 100% of my vacation needs. That's why I only have the one week. A typical vacation for us is a week somewhere using CUP/EEE points. And then padding that week in both directions using other solutions. 

Iceland, for instance, was part of a vacation which started with a Interval week in Paris. Icelandic Air's stopover program is particularly welcome to break up trips to Europe. (Six hours to Seattle. Spend a couple days eating fish and craft beer. Seven hours to Iceland. Spend a couple days eating fish and soaking. Three hours to Paris.)

Even when I lived on the mainland, I preferred flying through Iceland rather than 11 hours on Virgin Atlantic or Condor.


----------



## rdc (Apr 24, 2022)

I own 2 weeks in HRC (Key West and Bonita Springs).   The system has worked well for me and satisfied.  It is nice to choose points as split weeks as well as size of unit to get most out of your specific vacation needs.  I normally do some intermediate outward planning and it has always seemed to fit the needs fine.  Positives are easy booking process, resorts are well maintained, nice locations and grounds and very competent friendly staff.  I have read others find II low trading power compared to Mariott and others, but I have always been very successful in trades in II to the areas and resorts of my choosing when going outside of the Hyatt system.  Being considered a boutique timeshare, the short comings are limited locations. Personally, I would have always hoped they had a couple of places in popular Caribbean destinations.  Some fees, although minor, is a bit of annoyance, i.e., double dipping on certain fees for multiple week owners as well as guest certificate fees (no exemptions if you don't check in, even if immediate family is using).
Overall, been very happy with HVC (legacy) and todays HRC.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 24, 2022)

rdc said:


> as well as guest certificate fees (no exemptions if you don't check in, even if immediate family is using).



Put immediate family on the deed. Sorted.


----------



## skimeup (Apr 25, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Interesting. I actually love Hyatt Ka'anapali more than Westins in Ka'anapali,  including Nanea and the Marriotts in Maui. I feel we are treated with more personal service and the views and lanai's are much nicer than oceanfront in North or south. That said we bought Vistana in Scottsdale so we could more easily gain access to Maui. All this will change with the integration with Marriott.  I'm ok with Hyatt as is , as my 3 weeks get me 7 to 9 weeks. It's interesting to hear different perspectives though. We own 3 weeks with Hyatt and 1 with Vistana and are typically borrowing points from the yr ahead, especially as we have stayed within US specifically Hawaii during COVID years.


I thought you could not borrow points from the next year with Hyatt.  I tried to do that once and was told no - although I was ready to pay my MF in order to get the points.

I find that I can get three weeks vacation out of my 1880 points by trading through II.  But I weirdly just lost 105 EEE points - disappeared from II and I don't know why.  Perhaps they expired due to nonuse during covid?  I will call about that.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 25, 2022)

skimeup said:


> I thought you could not borrow points from the next year with Hyatt.  I tried to do that once and was told no - although I was ready to pay my MF in order to get the points.
> 
> I find that I can get three weeks vacation out of my 1880 points by trading through II.  But I weirdly just lost 105 EEE points - disappeared from II and I don't know why.  Perhaps they expired due to nonuse during covid?  I will call about that.


You can borrow but it is restricted to 60 days out. We typically book a week or 2 with our Hyatt or ultimate reward points and then cancel as a week opens up in the timeshare. It works for us but won't for everyone. My Vistana week allows us to borrow without restrictions.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 25, 2022)

The borrowing points restriction is another "most see a bug, I see a feature" thing. If people could easily double-up their points every other year, there would be no Diamond inventory to trade into. Copper owners would try to grab a ski-week in Aspen or Christmas in the Keys every other year. It would lead to more mad-scramble for inventory every year.

The people who put the rules in place thought up every possible way to game the system, and put checks and balances in to keep people from doing it.

The other one I've heard constantly is, "Why doesn't Hyatt have a credit card that generates HRC points?" Then people who spend a million dollars a year on their business card would have all the HRC points. All of these rules and fees are there for a reason -- and not just to enrich Hyatt.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 25, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> The borrowing points restriction is another "most see a bug, I see a feature" thing. If people could easily double-up their points every other year, there would be no Diamond inventory to trade into. Copper owners would try to grab a ski-week in Aspen or Christmas in the Keys every other year. It would lead to more mad-scramble for inventory every year.
> 
> The people who put the rules in place thought up every possible way to game the system, and put checks and balances in to keep people from doing it.
> 
> The other one I've heard constantly is, "Why doesn't Hyatt have a credit card that generates HRC points?" Then people who spend a million dollars a year on their business card would have all the HRC points. All of these rules and fees are there for a reason -- and not just to enrich Hyatt.


 good point! With many Hyatt's being smler resorts that makes sense. With Vistana there are so many large resorts inventory is not impacted


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> The other one I've heard constantly is, "Why doesn't Hyatt have a credit card that generates HRC points?" Then people who spend a million dollars a year on their business card would have all the HRC points. All of these rules and fees are there for a reason -- and not just to enrich Hyatt.


I am not aware of any timeshare brand that has an associated credit card where you can earn vacation club type points.


----------



## ScoopKona (Apr 25, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not aware of any timeshare brand that has an associated credit card where you can earn vacation club type points.



Neither am I. But it's something I heard CONSTANTLY when I worked there. 

The sad fact is that small (but statistically significant) percentage of the owners want to do everything they can to break the system. Minting points from nothing is a prime example. That would be great for the person who has a mythical Hyatt Residence Club platinum card and charges all the purchases of their medium-size company on it. It would ruin everyone else's experience. But it would be great for the person who charges a few million a year in office supplies.

And it's the same with split week fees, borrowing points, cancellation policy and the rest. People can have a system that works. Or they can have a system that works for the select few.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 25, 2022)

tahoeJoe said:


> To answer the question WITHOUT context I simply LIKE (not love or hate) Hyatt (more on that later).
> 
> To answer WITH context, I currently own Hyatt, Marriott, Vistana (multiple weeks) and Hilton (multiple weeks) so I have firsthand experience with all the major hotel timeshare systems. Easily, Hyatt is my least favorite of all the systems. In fact, when I pair down my "holdings" Hyatt will be first to go. Why?
> 
> ...


You have to buy Hyatt, knowing what it is.  I bought for Sedona, which has the lowest MF in the system and am very happy.  I dumped my Marriott for Hilton.


----------

